# Sharpening brad point bits?



## SlowSteve (19 Nov 2015)

Hello.

Does anyone know of a proper jigging system to either buy or build to properly grind and dress bradpoint drill bits?

I have a Quorn for metal bits ( which i built and actually completed myself!), which I also use for Masonry bits and never has there been a better sharpening jig made - I am awash with 4 facet and six facet bits which are as sharp as razors- but there was never anything published about additional designs for the quorn for brad points that I can work on.

I know that there is the "give it a tickle on the grinder by hand approach", but after going through the misery/agony/exasperation of building the Quorn ( all 1000+ hours of it!) I have turned into a bit of a drill nerd, and the idea sharpening without a proper jig just seems a bit odd now.


----------



## Limey Lurker (19 Nov 2015)

I find that I can sharpen brad-point bits far more easily than I can sharpen twist-bits. To start, I hold the bit against the corner of the stationary wheel and "feel" when the bit is snug on the wheel, then slightly back-off the bit, start the grinder, then advance the bit onto the wheel, remembering to balance the cut on each side of the bit.


----------



## rafezetter (20 Nov 2015)

I had to look up a "Quorn for metal bits" - whoa what a thing - dials and handles everywhere - but the 4 facet and 6 facet sharpening looks amazing - err out of interest how much would you charge to do a set of say 20 drillbits?


----------



## Bodgers (21 Nov 2015)

Quorn? Surely that's the meat free protein?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SammyQ (21 Nov 2015)

Boys! Respect for Prof. Quaddock please!

:shock:

Edit: Chaddock.


----------



## Jelly (4 Dec 2015)

I've always found it easiest to do on a narrow belt linisher (essentially a bench-mounted power-file with a workrest), but then I do it by hand, so jigging it up may be tricky.


----------

